# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Burczenie w przełyku

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Zacznę od tego, że mam 16 lat. Od prawie 3 lat przeżywam koszmar.
Mianowicie, mam problemy z moim żołądkiem, przełykiem i jelitami.
Odkąd pojawiły się problemy, zaczęłam chodzić do lekarzy, niestety nikt nie wiedział co mi jest, twierdzili że to na tle nerwowym lub refluks, spotykałam się też z lekarzami którzy po prostu śmiali się z tego. Tabletek miałam po prostu pełno. I ciągle jakieś nowe, niestety, żadne nie pomagały.
Moimi objawami są uciążliwe burknięcia w przełyku, nie ma chwili żeby to przestało, są one przeważnie wtedy, gdy połknę ślinę(wydzielam jej strasznie dużo), więc można sobie wyobrazić, że za każdym połknięciem śliny następuje burknięcie. Są to burknięcia przypominające dźwiękiem "piardnięcie"(przepraszam za to słowo, ale inaczej nie mogę określić). Do tego mam straszliwe wzdęcia, gdy wstrzymuję gazy one jakby pękają w jelitach i przy tym roznosi się straszliwy dźwięk, dość głośny, czasem jak siedzę i nagle powstrzymam gaz i jak mi pęknie w jelitach, to aż mną całą ruszy. Mam czasem zaparcia, piję rumianek i kiedyś piłam sienie lniane na lepsze wypróżnianie, ale to aż tak nie pomaga. Miewam bóle żołądka(rzadko), ale raz miałam taki ból i kłucie w żołądku, że myślałam, że nie wytrzymam, ale było to raz, góra dwa razy. Miewam również zgagi(często ostatnio), kłucie w płucach(rzadko), zwłaszcza gdy chcę się położyć lub gdy wezmę oddech i wypuszczę powietrze, mdłości(mam je praktycznie codziennie). Ponadto w gardle mam takie dziwne uczucie, jakby "coś siedziało", nie potrafię opisać, ale ciągle chrząkam co jest też uciążliwe. Gdy leżę, zwłaszcza na boku, odczuwam czasem uczucie duszenia się, ale oddycham normalnie. Na wf męczę się szybciej, bo ciężko mi jest oddychać po przebiegnięciu dość małego dystansu . Do tych burknięć dodam jeszcze, że nasilają się one, gdy leżę na lewym boku, burknięcia takie jak są w przełyku są też w gardle, czasem tak ludzie mają, że jak wypiją jakiś napój, jakiś sok lub wodę, to nagle zaczyna burczeć w gardle, lecz u mnie jest to niezależnie od tego co zrobię i codziennie. Dodam również, że jestem strasznie nerwowa, ale to tylko i wyłącznie wina tego co przeżywam przez te prawie 3 lata. Te burknięcia są straszne, w szkole, jak czuję, że zaraz mi burknie, to od razu się pocę i stresuje, te burknięcia są strasznie głośne, nawet jak idę ulicą i zaburczy to słyszy je nawet druga osoba, która nie jest tak blisko mnie. Przez to co się ze mną dzieje, przez te burknięcia zrezygnowałam z bardzo dożo rzeczy, które zawsze chciałam zrobić. Mam już dość tego. To jest okropne. Przepraszam, że tak ciągle dopisuję, ale dodam też, że mam biały nalot na języku(nie wiem czy to ważne w tej sytuacji, ale wolę napisać). To jest moja jedna deska ratunku! Bardzo proszę o pomoc, jest to bardzo dla mnie ważne! Będę szczęśliwa, jeżeli ktos zdoła mi pomóc. Na prawdę jest to dla mnie bardzo ważne, ta pomoc może nawet odmienić moje życie. Z całego serca proszę o pomoc!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Męczą mnie takie same objawy,burczenie w przełyku,wzdęcia,mdłości,bóle brzucha,duszności i również mam nalot na języku,nie wiem czy to ma jakieś powiązanie,dopiero za 2 tygodnie mam wizytę u lekarza,ale z dnia na dzień wydaje mi się,że sytuacja się pogarsza ;c w towarzystwie czuję się bardzo spięta przez to i nawet w domu jest to męczące,pewnie rozumiesz. Masz może jakieś sposoby bądź dobre rady,na radzenie sobie z tym ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam dokładnie to samo, nic nie pomaga. Czy znalazłeś już przyczynę?

----------


## Aspines

Witam, od dawna mam bardzo podobny problem, próbowałem już wielu rzeczy. Okazało się że mam "Przepuklinę rozworu przełykowego przepony", oraz "infekcje bakterią HP". Odkryłem to po gastroskopii(dość nieprzyjemne badanie ale lepiej przemęczyć się parę minut niż całe życie). Tą bakterie można zbadać też w jakiś inny sposób, przepuklinę podobno też, mimo to myślę że lepiej zrobić tą gastroskopie bo kto wie czy nie wykryje jeszcze czegoś innego.
Lekarze przepisują leki na zmniejszenie wydzielania kwasu w żołądku, ale podobno one tylko zapobiegają objawom, a tak na prawdę pogarszają stan. Brałem je i przez jakiś czas było ok, ale jak przestałem to objawy były jeszcze gorsze. Mój lekarz też mi to przepisywał, więc warto samemu zasugerować skierowanie na gastroskopie, albo od razu udać się do porządnego gastrologa.

----------


## Marcin 000000000

Objawy opisane tutaj przez tą 16-letnią dziewczynę (nie wiem czy tu jeszcze zagląda) są to objawy zaawansowanej grzybicy układu pokarmowego - kandydozy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

E...tam kandydoza to jest infekcje bakterią HP

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem, że długo mnie nie było, ale że objawy nie ustępują(mimo, że są o wiele łagodniejsze) to przypomniałam sobie o tym wpisie z przed 2 lat.  :Smile:  Oczywiście robiłam gastroskopie, sama zaproponowałam Pani gastrolog no i gdy zobaczyła wyniki powiedziała, że nic mi nie jest, że jedynie co widzi to to, że mam za dużo żółci, ale od razu stwierdziła, że to przez to, jak wkładali mi rurkę i nią poruszali to ciągle mi się cofało i kaszlałam. Eh. Bakterii też żadnych nie mam. Szczerze? Poddałam się i po prostu przestałam chodzić po lekarzach, bo męczyła mnie każda następna wizyta. Wiedziałam i tak, że nic mi nie pomogą. Niedługo kończę szkołę, a do "tego czegoś" już się przyzwyczaiłam. Dodam, że przez te 2 lata zauważyłam na przykład to, że mam straszne gazy po mleku, czyli już jest dla mnie jakiś sygnał, że być może nie mam enzymu laktazy. Ile ja się naczytałam już o tych rzeczach... Po prostu przyczyny szukam sama, prędzej znajdę niż lekarz, który myśli tylko o tym żeby faszerować lekami. I całe życie na lekach. Nie dziękuję. Ale dziękuję bardzo za komentarze, które dodaliście przez okres 2 lat, że chcieliście pomóc i podzielić się też swoimi problemami.  :Smile:

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## matty30wro

mam dokladnie to samo z tym sie nie da zyc normalnie, ja zuje na 30 procent swoich mozliwosci  toburczenie w przeluku mam juz 10 lat i tyle stracone
naPIszcie do mnie moj meil gajdos66@interia.pl

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witajcie
Wyżej wymienione przypadłości do wynik rozwalonego układu pokarmowego.
Proszki nic Wam nie pomogą , bo one niwelują ewentualnie tylko objawy a nie przyczyny. 
Sprawa do opisu jest długa dlatego wspomnę pobieżnie.
Odbijanie występuje u ludzi którzy mają niskie zakwaszenie żołądka.
Tak to już jest , że trzymanie zwieracz przełyku jest tym lepsze im kwasowość wyższa.
Akurat medycyna obowiązująca pomija ten fakt w leczeniu więc ludzie leczą się z tego aż do śmierci.
Wzdęcia , mdłości, boleści, problemy z wypróżnieniem to wynik braku trawienia treści spożywanej.
Niestrawione elementy fermentują.
U każdego człowieka przyczyną rozregulowania może być co innego. 
U jednego HP , u innego tarczyca, celiaklia czy pasożyty.
Potrzebne testy, bo bez nich to gdybanie i nikt tutaj konkretnie Wam nie pomoże. 
Jeżeli nie boicie się medycyny alternatywnej a widzę , że klasyczna Wam nie pomogła to zapraszam do kontaktu.
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick , bo nie wracam do przeczytanych postów
Pozdrawia Naturopata

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz czy udało ci się coś z tym zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem burczenie w przełyku jest wynikiem zawężeniem lub przytkaniem przełyku, też je mam.
To trochę jak w przytkanym zlewie, pęcherzyki powietrza nie mogą się wydostać i szukając drogi wydają różne dzwięki. 
Ja akurat mam zrosty po wycięciu tarczycy, które mi uciskają przełyk.... ciężko takie schorzenia zdiagnozować, bo wszyscy szukają przyczyn od środka przełyku , a nie na zewnątrz... Ja myślę o manometrii. / badanie ciśnienia w przełyku/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam tak samo ale gdy wstrzymuje oddech przestaje

----------


## Witam2018

Pomóżcie ciągle mi się odbija powietrze i słychać te dźwięki w przełyku czy stoję czy leżę zjem coś bek napije sie bek siedzę wstaje bek byłem na gastroskopi przepuklina rozworu przełykowego myślę o operacji laroskopia czy jakoś tak dajcie znać pomóżmy sobie razem wiemy więcej niż lekarze

----------

